
Show HN: TelegramGo. Simple Command-Line Telegram Client on Go - HissinSound
https://github.com/shelomentsevd/telegramgo
======
HissinSound
Hi all! Month ago I started working on Golang library for work with
MTProto(telegram protocol) and Telegram API.

Here is a simple example how to work with library.

Link to library:
[https://github.com/shelomentsevd/mtproto](https://github.com/shelomentsevd/mtproto)

I am new in Go, so it would be awesome to get your feedbacks about code and
library.

Thanks.

